# California Smartwork seminars



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

It's amazing, with all our seminars filling so fast, that both our California seminars still have openings. Only two weeks until the first one near Sacramento.

Norcal Golden Retriever Club
http://www.norcalgrc.org/?page_id=79

Will host a
*Basics seminar*
To be held on the CRTA Denverton Property, Suisan, California
May 14 – 15 (Fri. & Sat.), 2010 - Apply early!

Event Chair: Debbie Tandoc, [email protected], 408-997-6918

then...

Monterey Bay Hunting Retriever Club 
& Hills Ferry HRC
http://www.hillsferryhrc.org/
Will host a
*Transition seminar*
To be held on the Hills Ferry Club grounds in Newman, California
May 21-22, 2010 - Apply early!

Pat Johnson [email protected] , telephone 831-688-1980
Wendy Johnston [email protected] , telephone 831-277-3361 

Get in now while there are still openings! See you there!

EvanG


----------

